# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Khái niệm đánh đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online uy tín số 1 nhanh hơn win2888

## vuducvip

*sai lầm cơ bản khi đánh lô đề online*
- Phải có tính kiên trì, bền bỉ vì có thể bạn “kết” 1 con gần 1 tháng, vừa bỏ buổi sáng thì buổi tối nó về. Đau ko ? (những tay nghiệp dư hay mắc sai lầm này).
- Phải thường xuyên la cà quán xá, trà đá, bia hơi… để có thêm  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  soi   đánh lô đề online  của các bậc tiền bối đi trước !
- Phải thường xuyên theo dõi bảng kết quả Xổ số, liên tục cập nhật những Bí kíp Soi   đánh lô đề online  mới nhất.
- Phải dũng cảm vì có thể biết là móm mà... vẫn cứ phang như thường. (còn non lắm!)
- Đừng chần chừ, Đừng do dự, Kết là phang !
- Trượt không nản, Trúng không kiêu !
- Bình tình tự tin không cay cú, Âm thầm soi lại phang con sau !
- Ăn tranh thủ, Ngủ khẩn trương, Học hành bình thường, Soi   đánh lô đề online  là chính !
- Soi, soi nữa, soi mãi… trượt soi lại !
- Phải biết giải mã các điềm báo giống như giải mã   giấc mơ trong  đánh lô đề online  vậy cái này gọi là “Duyên “ ví dụ như chạy sang nhà thằng hàng xóm hỏi thăm xem bố nó bao nhiêu tuổi chiều còn có con mà phệt vì bố nó vừa mới thăng ,hay xông vào giữa đám đông vưt thằng nạn nhân qua một bên nhìn biển số xe tối còn có cái mà phang .Hay lâu lâu tự dưng có con người yêu hay bạn gái cũ đã không liên lạc tự dưng gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin hỏi thăm thì nên đánh số điện thoại của nó 90% là ăn lô
Các quy tắc vàng khi tham gia chơi bộ môn   đánh lô đề online  ĐB học
Ngày nào cũng có xổ số để chơi nên không nhất thiết ngày hôm đó phải chơi dù to hay nhỏ.
01. Không phân biệt số đẹp hay xấu ,chừng nào còn quan niệm này thì còn thua
02.Tâm lý thi đấu phải thật tốt.
03.Công thủ nhịp nhàng có chiến thuật. Dẹp bỏ tư tưởng sát nhà thầu chỉ trong một lần chơi.( tham thì thâm )
04.Đang dây đen nên nghỉ một vài ngày để cắt đứt dây đen.
05. Hôm trước thắng lớn hôm sau chơi nhỏ lại. Trường hợp đặc biệt 03 ngày thắng liên tục thì ngày thứ tư chơi nhỏ lại, nếu thua hôm sau nghỉ xả hơi liền.
06.Không nên nuôi số kéo dài nhiều ngày, cứ cho rằng ngày hôm đó số nuôi ra ta vẫn còn n-1 cơ hội cho những số còn lại.
07.Nếu không đầu tư nghiên cứu số sẽ không bao giờ thắng. Trong quátrình nghiên cứu số chúng ta sẽ có cảm ứng rất tốt với những con số sắp ra - - > Giác quan thứ 6.
08.Nếu không biết nghiên cứu số thì nên chơi theo dây đỏ của những tay 
1 . Khái niệm về bóng
Đã từ lâu dân   đánh lô đề online  ĐB đặt ra khái niệm này và nó có thật
Bóng dương win2888
Vòng lặp âm dương ngũ hành
ở đây chỉ cần quan tâm đến sự Tương sinh:
Kim = 2 Mộc = 5 Hỏa = 3 Thủy =1 Thổ = 4
Như vậy, chiếu theo bóng ta có : Kim=7 Mộc=0 Hỏa=8 Thủy=6 Thổ=9
Kim -> Mộc -> Hỏa -> Thủy -> Thổ -> Kim
tức là : 2->5->3->1->4->2 và 7->0->8->6->9->7
2 .Khái niệm về bộ số
A - Trên cơ sở bóng dương người ta chia ra các bộ số
Bộ 00 : 00 55 05 50
Bộ 01 : 01 10 06 60 15 51 56 65
Bộ 02 : 02 20 07 70 52 25 57 75
Bộ 03 : 03 30 08 80 53 35 58 85
Bộ 04 : 04 40 09 90 54 45 59 95
Bộ 11 : 11 66 16 61
Bộ 12 : 12 21 17 71 26 62 76 67
Bộ 13 : 13 31 18 81 36 63 68 86
Bộ 14 : 14 41 19 91 46 64 69 96
Bộ 22 : 22 77 27 72
Bộ 23 : 23 32 28 82 37 73 78 87
Bộ 24 : 24 42 29 92 47 74 79 97
Bộ 33 : 33 88 38 83
Bộ 34 : 34 43 39 93 48 84 89 98
Bộ 44 : 44 99 49 94
Bộ kép lệch : 05 50 16 61 27 72 38 83 49 94
Bộ kép bằng : 00 55 11 66 22 77 33 88 44 99
B - Trên cơ sở bóng âm ta có khái niệm bộ kép âm :07 70 14 41 29 92 36 63 58 85
C - Các bộ số đặc biệt khác
Bộ sát kép ( 18 con ) gồm : 01 10 12 21 23 32 34 43 45 54 56 65 67 76 78 87 89 98
Đề "sát kép" óanh trên cơ sở ĐB ngày hôm trước về "kép" (Kép bằng, kép lệch hoặc kép âm):
Ngày n nổ "kép" thì khả năng rất cao ngày n+1, n+2, n+3 sẽ nổ "sát kép"
Theo thống kê của miềng thì trong tuần hầu như đều có ĐB "sát kép" cá biệt thỉnh thoảng có đợt câm 3-4 tuần vì trong những tuần này ĐB kép nổ tưng bừng.
Cao - thấp, thấp - cao của đầu đít 2, đầu đít 7 (18 kon)
070, 171, 272, 373, 474, 252, 262, 282, 292
Bộ số này thông thường 9 - 11 ngày là nổ cá biệt một số lần lên đến ngày 17. AE lưu ý bộ số này thường bệt lại nên đợi nó ra rồi nhảy vào phạng đỡ phải nuôi.
Bộ số Hộp sô (20 kon)
343, 353, 373, 393, 454, 474, 575, 494, 595, 797
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề online uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, web danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, website choi de truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao danh de uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh lo online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode choi lo uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

